# Master crafter required!



## QKNatasha (7/10/20)

I'm urgently looking for a drip tip that can bend like a party straw. 

No jokes. 

I need it to fit my Dead Rabbit. 

Please, it's life or death. 

If you know anyone who has the skills and a 3D printer - please hook a girl up.
Picture examples of the bendy straw attached for ease of reference

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (8/10/20)

These are not flexible but are Named "Bent Drip Tips" to prevent scalding of the mouth due to spitting of the E-Juice.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## QKNatasha (8/10/20)

Stew said:


> These are not flexible but are Named "Bent Drip Tips" to prevent scalding of the mouth due to spitting of the E-Juice.
> View attachment 210106
> View attachment 210107
> View attachment 210108
> ...


Hi there.

And where can I purchase these bent drip tips from locally?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (8/10/20)

hi try https://beardedviking.co.za/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (8/10/20)

also @Clouds4Days is 3D printing

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/10/20)

Stew said:


> These are not flexible but are Named "Bent Drip Tips" to prevent scalding of the mouth due to spitting of the E-Juice.
> View attachment 210106
> View attachment 210107
> View attachment 210108
> ...



3d printed drip tips won't work , with heat the filament which used on 3D printer will release harmful gasses.
Also flexible filament bends when you pull it but returns back to form once you let go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Stew (8/10/20)

QKNatasha said:


> Hi there.
> 
> And where can I purchase these bent drip tips from locally?


Unfortunately I am not sure. Some are available on Fast Tech for a couple of Dollars each. But now you know to search for either a "Bent Drip tip" or a "Curved Drip Tip"
https://www.fasttech.com/search?Bent Drip Tip
https://www.elegomall.com/product/curved-glass-510-810-drip-tip.html
https://www.vapingbest.com/80mm-long-stainless-steel-glass-810-bent-curved-drip-tip-p-2817

Another option would be to get a slightly longer straight parallel edged drip tip and slide a snug flexible pipe over it or a more ridged pipe that can be bent when warmed up.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CJB85 (8/10/20)

I'm curious now... why do you want a bent drip tip on something like a Dead Rabbit? Wouldn't the bend in the tip just reduce flavour and increase the condensation in and around the tip?

I'm not not saying you shouldn't do it, I am just really curious... This sounds like a case of "I need something that will let me vape while watching Netflix on my side"!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## stevie g (8/10/20)

Hot spitting can burn the mouth and give you ulcers, happened to me. 

Doesn't happen now though.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (8/10/20)

stevie g said:


> Hot spitting can burn the mouth and give you ulcers, happened to me.
> 
> Doesn't happen now though.


Hahha and I love rdtas so I can get me a little juice spit

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## QKNatasha (8/10/20)

CJB85 said:


> I'm curious now... why do you want a bent drip tip on something like a Dead Rabbit? Wouldn't the bend in the tip just reduce flavour and increase the condensation in and around the tip?
> 
> I'm not not saying you shouldn't do it, I am just really curious... This sounds like a case of "I need something that will let me vape while watching Netflix on my side"!


*DING DING DING*

AND WE HAVE A WINNER! 

That's exactly it.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## QKNatasha (8/10/20)

CJB85 said:


> I'm curious now... why do you want a bent drip tip on something like a Dead Rabbit? Wouldn't the bend in the tip just reduce flavour and increase the condensation in and around the tip?
> 
> I'm not not saying you shouldn't do it, I am just really curious... This sounds like a case of "I need something that will let me vape while watching Netflix on my side"!





QKNatasha said:


> *DING DING DING*
> 
> AND WE HAVE A WINNER!
> 
> That's exactly it.


Just joking!

I have a super screwed up back plus moerse water retention.

So basically if I sit, I sit.
But when I go lie down I struggle to sit up again. Which has me ending up with no vaping if my husband is already asleep

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Resistance (8/10/20)

That tips looks like the tips from the


Stew said:


> These are not flexible but are Named "Bent Drip Tips" to prevent scalding of the mouth due to spitting of the E-Juice.
> View attachment 210106
> View attachment 210107
> View attachment 210108
> ...



vaporisers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (8/10/20)

Try vaporize

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/10/20)

Just a thought here ... wouldn't a long tip be counterintuitive?

The nature of the game is to atomize our eliquid, and a long tip such as proposed here would allow the vapourised eliquid to cool and condense 
I have visions of eliquid globs in your mouth , that said, this may be your answer;
https://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/485579192/Volcano_Tube_Kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

